# can we search channel in tata sky



## gaurav816 (Apr 26, 2007)

hi friends recently i switched to tata sky can we search channel in tatasky like dish tv how?


----------



## piyush gupta (Apr 26, 2007)

NO

but u can ask ur dealer and see chennals for which u r paying

They give u whole list


----------



## gaurav816 (Apr 27, 2007)

the problem is when i saw the brochure of tata sky there is all channel available like dishtv, now i purchased tata sky and some channels are missing like
ZEE SPORTS,ZEE PREMIER,ZEE ACTION,ZEE CLASSIC,ETC MUSIC,ZEE MUSIC,ETC PUNJABI,NEO SPORTS,IBN7,SAHARA SAMAYA


----------



## piyush gupta (Apr 27, 2007)

Buddy no channel is missing

u need to contact person whom ur paying money

ask him for whole list of channels

I have tata sky i got all channels


----------



## vkr15 (Apr 27, 2007)

Gaurav is right: most of those channels he has mentioned are not available on  Tata Sky. 
They are not giving all 32 Zee channels : only 19 of them, I think.
Neo Sports has also been removed.
My take on this: typical bharatiya way of doing business, make sure your product is sold and then take the customer for a ride: didn't expect it from Ratan Tata of course.
As is quite normal, no reasons have been assigned for doing this. Customers be damned.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Apr 27, 2007)

also , they've advertised radio channels on their brochure but i can't find them nywhere in my tata sky conn ?


----------



## Quiz_Master (Apr 28, 2007)

Dish TV is better "yaaron".

TATA Sky is good only for cricket matces I think.


----------



## piyush gupta (Apr 28, 2007)

^^Guys i m using tata sky

I got all Zee hindi channels dont know about ur 32 channels

I got Zee Classic Cinema news TV and son on 5-6 channels


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 28, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> also , they've advertised radio channels on their brochure but i can't find them nywhere in my tata sky conn ?



yeah, its still not implemented!


----------



## gaurav816 (Apr 28, 2007)

bhai maine toh dishtv sale karke tatasky liya lekin yeh tatasky ne kya kiya


----------

